# Eheim 2215 or 2217?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I planning to use it for the salt water.

My tank with stand is almost 5' high and 80G.
2215 is suitable for aquariums up to 95 gallons but will it work sufficently with 5'?

Any suggestions?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

sig said:


> I planning to use it for the salt water.
> 
> My tank with stand is almost 5' high and 80G.
> 2215 is suitable for aquariums up to 95 gallons but will it work sufficently with 5'?
> ...


I personally don't think the Eheim Classic filters are rated for the tank size they say they are. I had a 2215 on my 46 gallon tank and had to add a Marineland Emperor 280 for additional filtration. The Eheims are very good and reliable filters however you need to buy the next size up at a minimum.
--
Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

That is what I wanted to hear. Thanks Paul

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Canister filters are not very common for SW purpose. Have a look at a media reactor instead.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> Canister filters are not very common for SW purpose. Have a look at a media reactor instead.


I am still thinking 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Grab the 2217 asap while it's on sale at Big Als. I've seen someone with the 2217 on a SW 90G.

The extra filtration will be better, furthermore it's always advised to buy 1-up from what the manufacturer specifies, and you'll be much more at ease knowing you're overfiltering by a little bit. No filter is as good as liverock.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I am with the others 2217


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Jackson said:


> I am with the others 2217


Bet it was a big one.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

vinjo said:


> Bet it was a big one.


This site freaking me out. My posts keep showing up with half of what I wrote lol

Like a wanted to say. I bought the 2262 for a 75 gal that has one fish in it. I bet he will she is going to love the cleaner water


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jackson said:


> This site freaking me out. My posts keep showing up with half of what I wrote lol


Are you Rusian?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

sig said:


> Are you Rusian?


No. I have russian family. Also born and raised at Bathurst and Steels aka little Russia  so 90% of my friends are Russian born people.

I love cutletcka lol sorry I don't know how to spell it


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

kotleta is good. I am at the Bathurst and Steels, but area slowly became a crap

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

sig said:


> kotleta is good. I am at the Bathurst and Steels, but area slowly became a crap


Yes you are right about that but I still live it  . It is still better then many other areas in this city.


----------



## garfield (Oct 17, 2007)

*2215 or 2217?*

I know most people will opt out the canister filter in SW tank.

I have a 2217 in my 90G. I use this for carbon and as a powerhead, the water is crystal clear but bear in mind to clean it every 3-6 weeks. If you decided to use it as a mechanical filter, you may have to wash it more frequent.

However, you may want to consider their new Professional III. It comes with a self primer, with this you don't have to suck the first time you set it up.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Yes you are right about that but I still live it  . It is still better then many other areas in this city.


Bathurst and steeles is that bad?

I'm up at Bathurst and Centre which isn't that far away but it seems pretty good.

I would use the 2217 as a powerhead like what garfield said and put carbon and a bit of filter floss?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> Bathurst and steeles is that bad?
> 
> I'm up at Bathurst and Centre which isn't that far away but it seems pretty good.
> 
> I would use the 2217 as a powerhead like what garfield said and put carbon and a bit of filter floss?


LoL meant to say love it not live it LoL sounds like a line from a movie.

It is pretty bad. It has gone way way downhill. Sig could probably vouch for that as well.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Jackson said:


> LoL meant to say love it not live it LoL sounds like a line from a movie.
> 
> It is pretty bad. It has gone way way downhill. Sig could probably vouch for that as well.


What do you mean by bad tho? I like it cause everything is relatively close by and people are pretty nice.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> What do you mean by bad tho? I like it cause everything is relatively close by and people are pretty nice.


Well pretty nice used to be extremely nice. The area used to be clean now it's sort of dirty. The parks have gone to crap. Drugs and other illegal activity are taking over. Cars and houses are broken into all the time. People are stabbed and shot in their own buildings or driveways. The plazas are full of grown men ( mostly from Georgia ) 20-50 years of age just hanging around all day not working or contributing to society in a positive way. Harassing women and even young girls ( that's just sick ) as they walk by minding their own. I can go on and on. 
It was way better even 6 years ago.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Well pretty nice used to be extremely nice. The area used to be clean now it's sort of dirty. The parks have gone to crap. Drugs and other illegal activity are taking over. Cars and houses are broken into all the time. People are stabbed and shot in their own buildings or driveways. The plazas are full of grown men ( mostly from Georgia ) 20-50 years of age just hanging around all day not working or contributing to society in a positive way. Harassing women and even young girls ( that's just sick ) as they walk by minding their own. I can go on and on.
> It was way better even 6 years ago.


eekkk... time to move  farther away

But Me Va Me is at Bathurst and Steeles (good food I think). I'll take your word for it since I've only moved to this area about a year ago. Maybe that's how they pay for those big houses with drugs and illegal activities 

Anyways Sig, have you decided which canister you're going for?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> eekkk... time to move  farther away
> 
> But Me Va Me is at Bathurst and Steeles (good food I think). I'll take your word for it since I've only moved to this area about a year ago. Maybe that's how they pay for those big houses with drugs and illegal activities
> 
> Anyways Sig, have you decided which canister you're going for?


WTF? Are we talking about filters or population? Do you know for example that till 2025 Toronto will lose 60% of the middle class neighborhoods? There will be just rich and poor areas. Looks like you will be in rich with so many aquariums. We will came for you from the poor area 

I decides to avaid canister and I will use AC110 as a filter and second AC110 as refusium + I will use Hang ON skimmer
I am talking about this for the SW tank. Some people say, it could work.
I decided do not wait untill april and starting to sell fw plants and fishes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Well pretty nice used to be extremely nice. The area used to be clean now it's sort of dirty. *The parks have gone to crap. Drugs and other illegal activity are taking over. Cars and houses are broken into all the time. People are stabbed and shot in their own buildings or driveways. *The plazas are full of grown men ( mostly from Georgia ) 20-50 years of age just hanging around all day not working or contributing to society in a positive way. Harassing women and even young girls ( that's just sick ) as they walk by minding their own. I can go on and on.
> It was way better even 6 years ago.


I think you are talkig here about Jane and Finch and not about Bathurst and Steeles 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

sig said:


> I decides to avaid canister and I will use AC110 as a filter and second AC110 as refusium + I will use Hang ON skimmer
> I am talking about this for the SW tank. Some people say, it could work.
> I decided do not wait untill april and starting to sell fw plants and fishes


Cool, also you're going to add some powerheads too I'm guessing.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

sig said:


> I think you are talkig here about Jane and Finch and not about Bathurst and Steeles


No no just the summer that passed at 6000 and 15 Rockford there was two murders. Jane and finch is not as bad as they want you to think. I think it all comes down to racial profiling caused by racial stereotypes.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jackson said:


> No no just the summer that passed at 6000 and 15 Rockford there was two murders. Jane and finch is not as bad as they want you to think. I think it all comes down to racial profiling caused by racial stereotypes.


you tell me. I worked there as maintenance plumber for 2 years

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Cool, also you're going to add some powerheads too I'm guessing.


I think it will be 3 powerheads

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

